# Minidsp Dirac series 22A



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I have bought a Minidsp Dirac series 22A and have heard I need a laptop with good power + a internet connection during the calibration.

I have a old laptop + dial up connection, yes dial up.

The question is this true?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the internet connection is only for the registration process for the software, speed is not a big deal.

Laptop speed might be an issue, it is hard to say. Some processing power is needed for the calculation of filter values, but this is an offline process so if it takes a while you really don't care. It will probably work ok.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> If I remember correctly, the internet connection is only for the registration process for the software, speed is not a big deal.
> 
> Laptop speed might be an issue, it is hard to say. Some processing power is needed for the calculation of filter values, but this is an offline process so if it takes a while you really don't care. It will probably work ok.


Hi Wayne thank you

Ok so once the registration is completed I can disconnect?

I can wait if the that's what it takes, other than that you don't think there will be an issue?

Thanks again


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have never tried it, but I am 99% sure there will not be an issue with disconnecting your dialup once the registration has been completed (a one-time operation).


----------

